# Announcements Before Photokina



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 5, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/announcements-before-photokina/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/announcements-before-photokina/"></a></div>
<strong>Next Week


</strong>Canon will be announcing new product next week in the lead up to Photokina. A few people have received invites to various press conferences around the globe.</p>
<p>So what can we expect to be announced?</p>
<p><strong>Printers


</strong>At least two new “pro” Pixma printers. These will be direct replacements for the Pixma 9000 Mark II & Pixma 9500 Mark II. They’ll be be a smaller Pixma Pro-1, one with dye and the other with pigment.</p>
<p>There will be no 17″ Pixma printer announced this go around, but there are murmurs we will finally see one in the near future.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot


</strong>More PowerShot announcements are expected, a G12 replacement I’m told is likely, as well as a new fast lens PowerShot.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>EOS Body


</strong>There is next to no talk about a new EOS body for Photokina. The next camera will be a smaller full frame camera, when is still the question.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses


</strong>There has been talk of a new 400 f/5.6L being announced and not much else. I’ve had one other suggestion that a new couple of lenses for the EOS-M system could also be announced. A macro maybe?<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## zim (Sep 5, 2012)

I was really looking forward to Photokina this year but it seems pretty clear now that there will be nothing on the EOS front so not really interested now. Have to admit though there is still a little bit of me really want’s Canon to come out with a surprise….. you never know…. Naw who am I kidding…… well maybe  :-\  :'(


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> The next camera will be a smaller full frame camera, when is still the question.



So that's not even a [CR] but a fact? I guess Canon will wait for the Nikon 600d or the 5d3 sales stalling, which might be a while. And if there's no new crop camera on the horizon that confirms that Canon cannot do any better sensor-wise than the current 18mp model, or only boost the mp with massive dr/iso tradeoffs.


----------



## surfing_geek (Sep 5, 2012)

that's really disappointing, I was hoping for something more than P&S and printers. 


Their midrange SLR range is starting to get tired and old with both the 60D and 7D badly needing replacing. I thought Photokina would have been the perfect platform to have launched something new and fresh to hit back at Nikon after their recent releases.


Oh well, I guess we'll just have to wait. Again.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is hoping the 200-400 finally gets announced


----------



## lola (Sep 5, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The next camera will be a smaller full frame camera, when is still the question.
> ...



I couldn't have agreed more.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Sep 5, 2012)

Thats depressing. No new EOS FF until when ? I thought the 3D should be announced? What happened to the 6D in October?


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 5, 2012)

Basically, NOTHING


----------



## pakosouthpark (Sep 5, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> There is next to no talk about a new EOS body for Photokina. The next camera will be a smaller full frame camera, when is still the question.



really?? nothing?? GRRRR


----------



## preppyak (Sep 5, 2012)

surfing_geek said:


> Their midrange SLR range is starting to get tired and old with both the 60D and 7D badly needing replacing.


How do they badly need replacing? An update with better AF in both (and AFMA back in the 60D) would be nice, as well as an extra ISO stop, but, they are both perfectly fine cameras. Neither is crushed by their Nikon equivalent, or other competitors for that matter, and both are much better than a mirrorless alternative.

I think one thing people are forgetting is that for a year after a body is released, its price is very high...like, 50% higher than they sell for right now. Do you really believe the new 7D is going to be worth $17-1800+ for the body when the current one can be had for $1100?


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

If a new full frame isn't a very good possibility of being announced then I suppose a 5D2 is in my near future. I was kinda hoping a new EOS body would show and perhaps drop the prices a bit on 5d3 and 5d2.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 5, 2012)

Very disappointing given all of the talk about new DSLR cameras in the previous months.

On another front I just looked at the Canon USA site and saw the MSRP for the 7D dropped to $1599 from $1699.


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> preppyak said:
> 
> 
> > I think one thing people are forgetting is that for a year after a body is released, its price is very high...like, 50% higher than they sell for right now. Do you really believe the new 7D is going to be worth $17-1800+ for the body when the current one can be had for $1100?
> ...



So you too wanted something better than the 5D2 but cheaper than a 5D3?


----------



## vlim (Sep 5, 2012)

This quiet period is the sign of a lot of new lenses and bodies !

100-400 f/4-5.6 L IS II
200-400 f/4 L IS II
400 f/5.6 L IS II
...

7D mark II
3D

yes i'm an optimistic guy 8)


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

vlim said:


> This quiet period is the sign of a lot of new lenses and bodies !
> 
> 100-400 f/4-5.6 L IS II
> 200-400 f/4 L IS II
> ...



I'd be more than satisfied with that selection!


----------



## steliosk (Sep 5, 2012)

thats dissapointing, i was hoping for an 70D or a cheap FF replacement of 5D 2, since 5D III is overrated for me.

anyway i think they wont release anything before nikon does
if nikon releases a cheap FF d600, canon will reply (somewhere in the present)

however, canon hasn't replied with a 36megapixel class camera such as nikons d800

nikon has the lead in tech no doubt
canon just follows 

damn, i miss the time canon released the 5D mark 2 where nikon lost her sleep.

damn marketing tricks


----------



## Erizo (Sep 5, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> well i think it´s pretty clear what i want?!
> 
> i want a FF with a better AF then the 5D MK2 ... something the new camera sure will have.
> and im willing to give up some build quality for it.


I think that's what most people hope for.
5D II sensor, 7D auto focus, I could even live with the 60D body as long as it has a joystick for AF selection. The 5D II is still a capable camera, it's just that the auto focus is straight from hell, even the new 650D is better.

So I've sold my 1Ds III while it still gives good money (awesome cam, just too big and heavy for frequent traveling) and hope for a 6D or whatever they call it. If it's not gonna happen at Photokina, 5D III will be the only choice (on the other hand, that retails new at the equivalent of 2700 € here in Switzerland, so I can't complain, that's 10% less than the rest of Europe) and makes it even more interesting what Nikon shows up with.


----------



## surfing_geek (Sep 5, 2012)

vlim said:


> This quiet period is the sign of a lot of new lenses and bodies !
> 
> 100-400 f/4-5.6 L IS II
> 200-400 f/4 L IS II
> ...




haha, i like that! The quiet before the storm....


----------



## Daniel Flather (Sep 5, 2012)

First you all complain of new higher prices, then complain when there is nothing new to buy.


----------



## 8minutestorm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd love to see an ultra compact powershot with a fast prime, like 28mm f1.4, but that's probably never gonna happen


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2012)

We should be getting leaks in two or three days, as more and more people become aware of the details. It is true that new lens announcements are kept quiter than announcements for bodies, just not as many leaks.


----------



## ablearcher (Sep 5, 2012)

Disappointed? Yes.
Surprised? No.

On a separate note - this kind of tech stuff takes time to develop and clearly manufacturers have a certain road map/schedule marketing and production wise for relaese of larger items - like dslrs and glass. So why do they never announce their plans? Why this type of announcements is always kept secret till the last moment? I mean - if they are planning to release a FF entry body say in December - why not tell us about this now? This could stop a number of folks jumping ship to Nikon this September. Is this beacuse they fear competition? But I doubt they (or competition) can suddenly decide to use a larger sensor or a more upscale AF system simply because this type of stuff gets announced now and is planned to be in production in 2-3 months... I donno much about this stuff, so i'm curious.


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> We should be getting leaks in two or three days, as more and more people become aware of the details. It is true that new lens announcements are kept quiter than announcements for bodies, just not as many leaks.



I want the leaks now! I'm so on the fence about a 5d3 or 5d2! Give me something new canon please!


----------



## birtembuk (Sep 5, 2012)

ablearcher said:


> On a separate note - this kind of tech stuff takes time to develop and clearly manufacturers have a certain road map/schedule marketing and production wise for relaese of larger items - like dslrs and glass. So why do they never announce their plans? Why this type of announcements is always kept secret till the last moment? I mean - if they are planning to release a FF entry body say in December - why not tell us about this now? This could stop a number of folks jumping ship to Nikon this September. Is this beacuse they fear competition? But I doubt they (or competition) can suddenly decide to use a larger sensor or a more upscale AF system simply because this type of stuff gets announced now and is planned to be in production in 2-3 months... I donno much about this stuff, so i'm curious.



Well, Canon this year had some problems with delays in the release of a number of items. Or did they  ? Even the 650D which was on time had problems with the grip. We should all agree that it'd be better if products announced were released pronto, like the 60Da (just trying to find one ??? ). Think it's better for everyone and saves tons of bile worldwide. Sure Canon must have acknowledged that. I for one had my share in the bile dept but I must admit that it's a waste. There's so much we can do with what we already have, don't we ?


----------



## Gman (Sep 5, 2012)

5th September,
I like the latest update, lots of new toys to be announced next week before Photokina.

For me the one I'll be looking out for will be the next Powershot G model. As the the Powershot with a brighter lens, wasn't that hinted at before the last two Powershots were introduced? ƒ1.8 or ƒ1.9 lens? 

The only problem wil be whether it will be another carrot to dangle in front of us like the EOS M announced a month ago but not available until late October, will the next PS Gxx be announced next week but only available in time for xmas?


----------



## Setazo (Sep 5, 2012)

I was (and still am) hopping for a "6D" as many people here. 

If nothing comes, I'm left with 2 options:
1- 5diii: a too expensive and a bit overkill (for me) body and *no glass*
2- or 5dii: a 3 year old body (which is fine apart from the outdated AF)+ 1-2 good glass

Putting it like this, it would be logical to go with option 2. But I must admit that I'm no better than the regular consumer:
*I want something new!!*
I guess I'm just as brainwashed as many others and find it very difficult to buy a 3 year old body (for new, if I was buying used, it would be another story)


----------



## amgc32 (Sep 5, 2012)

Any updates on whether they will release an update for 430 ex II speedlite?


----------



## flangad (Sep 5, 2012)

> a G12 replacement I’m told is likely, as well as a new fast lens PowerShot.


Does this mean the G12 replacement won't have fast lense but we will have to choose between a G12 replacement (with all G12 capacities: tilting screen, optical viewfinder...) OR another camera with fast lense?

crazy Canon!!!


----------



## albron00 (Sep 5, 2012)

Personally, I'm waiting for less expensive than 5DmIII FF camera to replace my already second 7D body and... EF 35mm f1.4 L II. Why not?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2012)

amgc32 said:


> Any updates on whether they will release an update for 430 ex II speedlite?



Once everybody who is annoyed by the lack of a 430ex2 successor finally bought the expensive 600rt to have the future-proof tech - I'm sure the delay is there to get as much revenue as possible, and once the 600rt sales drop a little the 440ex will be there.


----------



## papercutMS (Sep 5, 2012)

amgc32 said:


> Any updates on whether they will release an update for 430 ex II speedlite?



This is what I am waiting for, Canon to add a cheaper RT option to the 600EX-RT.


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 5, 2012)

A road map, a blueprint. A sign that there is some sanity in the previous few releases, bodies, lenses etc……Too many lines, too many bodies…...


----------



## poias (Sep 5, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> First you all complain of new higher prices, then complain when there is nothing new to buy.



May be they just want something new (tech wise), but not intended to milk its customers. Ahem Nikon ahem.


----------



## zim (Sep 5, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> A road map, a blueprint. A sign that there is some sanity in the previous few releases, bodies, lenses etc……Too many lines, too many bodies…...



You mean something like this?
http://www.fujifilm.eu/uk/news/article/news/expanding-the-fujinon-xf-lens-range-for-the-fujifilm-x-pro1/

That would be way to sensible


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 5, 2012)

All this confusion makes it hard for the consumer to make intelligent buying plans. I have to wonder why Canon tries to keep their new products secret until they are released. There must be some cost for this effort and lots of wasted paper for non-disclosure agreements. :-\

Most manufacturing companies start advertising (or leaking info about) their new products well in advance to generate interest and encourage consumers to save up their money for the latest gadget.

Why does Canon do it backwards? Very frustrating!


----------



## Etienne (Sep 6, 2012)

zim said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > A road map, a blueprint. A sign that there is some sanity in the previous few releases, bodies, lenses etc……Too many lines, too many bodies…...
> ...



There are some nice lenses coming. I might just check out the XPro 1


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> amgc32 said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates on whether they will release an update for 430 ex II speedlite?
> ...


Cannot agree more~like someone said in another thread the market team runs Canon


----------



## preppyak (Sep 6, 2012)

schmidtfilme said:


> What happened to the 6D in October?


It's not October yet


----------



## nonac (Sep 6, 2012)

It's really bad, been saving my cash for this Fall for the latest and greatest new body, preferably a 7d successor. Looks like I'll have to spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 6, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> All this confusion makes it hard for the consumer to make intelligent buying plans. I have to wonder why Canon tries to keep their new products secret until they are released. There must be some cost for this effort and lots of wasted paper for non-disclosure agreements. :-\
> 
> Most manufacturing companies start advertising (or leaking info about) their new products well in advance to generate interest and encourage consumers to save up their money for the latest gadget.
> 
> Why does Canon do it backwards? Very frustrating!



Yeah but then when they didn't do that, and announced that a 1DX would be arriving in a year and the 24-70 II way ahead and so on then everyone went ape shit when it took a year for them to arrive so.... they can't win.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 6, 2012)

as for the long fabled 3D we basically already have that with the 5D3 (minus 1 fps)

as for the 5 series with more MP it probably makes sense they hold that off until they can more low iso dynamic range and not be made to look silly by Exmor, what are they going to do, release a 40MP camera with 3 stops worse DR than the D800, with no cropped mode for speed and charge the $1500 more for it or even the same price or even just $500 less?

if they gave it 36-40MP and kept the 6fps FF then it might offer something even if the DR is behind but that sort of replaces the 5D3 which I don't think they want to do after just 6 months

so i'm not shocked by the claims for not much in the way of new bodies for Photokina (the cheap D600 might give them some issues though unless they have enough 5D2 to dump off, if not then lack of a 6D or 7D or 8D might be a touch of a surprise, depending)


----------



## AG (Sep 6, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> First you all complain of new higher prices, then complain when there is nothing new to buy.



+1

As for people wanting a new cheaper FF camera i don't really see the point from Canons POV.

To me is seems like the only real people that would have benefitted from the 5D "Lite" (or whatever its going to be called) are people that rely on the AF and the current 5D2's is not good enough but cant justify the cash to upgrade to the 5D3.

Starting out video shooters would still go either go the 5D3 or 5D2. Really new shooters usually go the 550D/600D/650D/60D/7D (budget depending).

And now it seems like the people at Canon PR have decided that instead of building a DSLR that will in reality be focused towards video shooters, they have decided to go C100 for the indy/alternative video crowd. 

Sure it may not be "cheap" in the traditional sense, but the camera is made for people that usually rent instead of own. This way some of them may invest in their own camera bodies for a change.

Yes we are still going to have a huge segment that cant afford it because even at $6k (street) Canon have put it out of reach of new film makers, but thats also why you can still use the 5D2/3. 

So because of that i cant see a new "cheap" FF camera coming. 

A new Crop to replace the 60D/7D on the other hand. Thats destined to happen.


----------



## baronng (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't think there is new Entry Level FF from Canon
my take is
Canon will reduce the price of 5D3 from 3500 to 2500-2800 to fight against Nikon's D600, which will be priced at $2000 (Don't believe D600 will be priced at $1500!!!!)
Canon will release 3D to fight against D800; and 3D will be priced around $3500-$4000

You can see Canon can still sell 5D3 reasonably well even it is more expensive than Nikon's D800....
and you can see the price of the latest Canon L lenses are very high (70-200 f/2.8 IS, 24-70 f/2.8L II, 85 f/1.2L....etc)
So Canon's camera will always be more expensive than Nikon's
5D3's 2500 vs D600's 2000, and
3D's 3500 vs D800's 3000

Anyway, for those who have not yet invested a lot in Canon's L glasses
I think it is best time to jump to Nikon's D800 and their new cheaper FF line up (28 f/1.8, 50 f/1.8, 85 f/1.8, etc.)
Nikon definitely produce better camera

For me, I love Canon's lenses more so I will have to wait for cheaper 5D3...


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 6, 2012)

Simple logic says that Canon will produce a comparable FF priced within D600 range. It's just a matter of taking care of the current "crop". Professionals comes from Enthusiasts. Enthusiasts comes from Amateurs. If somehow some of those Enthusiasts jump to another system due to unavailability of a camera priced within his/her capability, he/she is lost already to the other camp. Eventually your high-end cameras will suffer.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 6, 2012)

baronng said:


> Canon will reduce the price of 5D3 from 3500 to 2500-2800 to fight against Nikon's D600



Imho: No, they won't, but I surely would hope for it. Unless I'd buy a 5d3, then I'd hope the price goes up 

They put all their current tech into the 5d3 - unfortunately w/o a real updated sensor - and would cannibalize their 1dx sales when competing against a $2000 Nikon. And this would be why they named the 5d3 as it is and strangely still produce the 5d2, the $2000 5d2 fills a gap that has to be replaced by another model.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Sep 6, 2012)

baronng said:


> I don't think there is new Entry Level FF from Canon
> my take is
> Canon will reduce the price of 5D3 from 3500 to 2500-2800 to fight against Nikon's D600, which will be priced at $2000 (Don't believe D600 will be priced at $1500!!!!)
> Canon will release 3D to fight against D800; and 3D will be priced around $3500-$4000
> ...



i like that! but doubt it big time that canon will drop the price that much on a recently born camera!


----------



## AG (Sep 6, 2012)

The 5D3 has already dropped in price since it was introduced. 

Seen it as cheap as $3600 with the 24-105 lens. When it was released it was retailing here for $4200.

Only $600 but its still a considerable drop for a camera thats under a year old.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 6, 2012)

AG said:


> Seen it as cheap as $3600 with the 24-105 lens.



The problem with "seen as cheap" is that it's probably a plain cheat, grey import w/o warranty, you have to add $200 shipping fees or have to wait a year for delivery. But nice offer anyway :-o


----------



## M.ST (Sep 6, 2012)

baronng said:


> Canon will reduce the price of 5D3 from 3500 to 2500-2800 to fight against Nikon's D600, which will be priced at $2000 (Don't believe D600 will be priced at $1500!!!!)
> Canon will release 3D to fight against D800; and 3D will be priced around $3500-$4000



I my opinion Canon release a entry FF camera to replace the 5D Mark II and the price for the 5D Mark III drop next year under 3.000,00 Euro.

It´s possible that Canon release a camera between the 5D Mark III and 1D X in the next two years. But I don´t believe, that the camera has more than 30 or 32 megapixels.


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 6, 2012)

This is whats rumored to be annonced by Nikon next weel:
http://nikonrumors.com/2012/08/30/updated-specifications-for-the-nikon-d600.aspx/
The are defiantly are announcing a new DLSR . Perhaps at the $2,000 price point. Don't you wish Canon was announcing something like this:
Very small and lightweight body
16 bit image processing
Expeed 3 processor
Maximum video recording: 30 minutes
Built-in mic
19 scene modes
Magnesium alloy only on top and back only
Maximum shutter speed of 1/4000
Shutter life: 150,000 cycles (the D800 is rated for 200,000 cycles)
Previously reported Nikon D600 specs:

24.7MP full frame sensor
Weight: 760g (850g with battery and memory cards), the D800 weights 900g
3.2" LCD with 921K dot with ambient sensor control
HDMI output
Video compression: H264/MPEG-4
Full HD with 30p, 25p, 24p, HD with 60p, 50p, 30p, 25p
Viewfinder coverage: 100%
The Nikon D600 will have built-in AF motor
The body most probably will be weather sealed
The D600 will not have built-in GPS
ISO range: 100-6400 (with Lo-1 ISO 50 and Hi-2 ISO 25,600)
39 AF points (with an option of 11 AF points), 9 cross-type AF points
AF face detection
Exposure compensation: ±5 EV (same as the D800)
The D600 will probably use the EN-EL15 rechargeable Li-ion battery
5 fps (same as the D700, the D800 has 4fps)
2 SD card slots with Eye-fi support
Build-in retouching images functionality
Built-in flash with sync speed of 1/250s
Two user settings: U1 and U2
Fn button
Auto DX crop mode
In-camera RAW editor
Built in time-lapse functionality
Build-in HDR
New external battery grip
Internal AF motor
The price of the D600 is rumored to be very low - maybe as low as $1500
Announcement before Photokina (September 2012)


----------



## hmmm (Sep 6, 2012)

SwampYankee said:


> This is whats rumored to be annonced by Nikon next week:
> http://nikonrumors.com/2012/08/30/updated-specifications-for-the-nikon-d600.aspx/
> The are defiantly are announcing a new DLSR . Perhaps at the $2,000 price point. Don't you wish Canon was announcing something like this:
> Very small and lightweight body
> ...



Absolutely I wish this same camera were available as a Canon -- with low-read noise as well. The Nikon crowd is a bit antsy about how good the D600 sensor will turn out to be -- we'll just have to wait on that issue. And the folks at NR, especially, are whining that the d600 is about a D7000 in form factor. Wah. :'(

I think that Canon does have test versions of 70D and 7DmkII as rumored, but is waiting to see how well the D600 and its own lower-cost FF in October do in the marketplace. With Nikon apparently de-emphasizing APS-C (no D400 at all, apparently; no D5200 or D7100 in recent rumors), Canon might be re-thinking what to do going forward. APS-C might drop like a rock, but it becomes a bit of a self-fulfilling prophecy if there are no new models with APS-c from which to choose! I would be interested in a 70D with a (truly) new sensor, but I'm not going for a lame-o Canon FF if it is severely feature-deprived compared to the D600. And I want Canon to give us some new sensor tech with lower noise read and expanded DR, along the lines of recent Nikon sensors -- or better.

My own take: if Canon does not produce anything that grabs my interest, based on what I know now I'm planning on getting a D600 with a 24-85 lens next spring after the initial adopters have had their feeding frenzy. I'll shoot the D600 and my Canon side by side for a while. I figure if I later sell the D600 I can get close to what I paid for it. I'm thinking I'll give it a try -- although I'd be delighted to have Canon talk me out of it! ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 7, 2012)

I envy Nikonians so much... I hope Canon will release something with that specs and that price. Hopefully it will bring down the price for the 5DMKIII. My lenses are ready to go FF.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 7, 2012)

poias said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > First you all complain of new higher prices, then complain when there is nothing new to buy.
> ...


The 5DIII is still a very hefty price(I would of paid 2700 dollars to preorder it, not 3500.)
Is too much to ask to expect something new in the 7D/60D range for Photokina?
Is it too much to ask to expect a competitor to the D600?
I don't understand why people think it is too much to expect that newer models of cameras and lenses should be more high tech at similar costs to the previous models? If every camera increased in price by 20%, then we will be paying over 5000 dollars for the 5DVI...... Anybody who thinks this is reasonable has wayyy too much money.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 7, 2012)

Earlier this year I would have pre-ordered a D600 style Canon body, or even a D600, or a 2500 dollar 5DIII... I had dreamed of a 2500 dollar 5DIII with a 7Dish AF. At this point, I'm getting sick of all these big, heavy DSLR bodies. I live and work in China and often walk 7km to work. When I'm not living here, I like backpacking with my wife. I need something smaller and lighter. I used to think the answer to this was a small FF DSLR. After waiting for a year for a reasonably priced upgrade to the 5DII, I'm really getting tired of lugging around my 5DC and 24-105. 
I really, really want a new upgraded FF camera that isn't 3000 dollars. I can afford to buy it, I just don't want to spend that much money on a camera.
I'm sorry, but the 7d, and 60D are very tired bodies. Yes they still take great pictures, but the 7D was mature when I bought my 550D when it came out, and the 60D was a non starter to me. 
At this point, the new 1400 dollar Fuji X-E1 is looking way, way better every moment, especially with the F2.8 kit lens. 
I think Canon has really failed itself and it's customers by milking the 5DIII price and new lens prices. I simply don't want to pay 5000 dollars for a Camera and 2.8 lens that fills my entire backpack and weighs a TON.
I may order a D600 and Nikon 24-70, I may get an X-E1, or I may wait for another FF camera, but i'm not really excited anymore about the future of Canon or DSLR's.
If you want to make excuses for why constantly rising prices is ok, and why the 5DII is still great for your needs that's fine. But for me personally, I don't want to spend 2000 dollars on a 4 year old camera and unless I switch careers, i'm not interested in spending 3000 dollars on a digital camera body.


----------



## Gman (Sep 10, 2012)

Monday 10th September,

I am almost desperate for the next Powershot G model whether it has the same size sensor as rumoured or not surely it will have a digic 5 processor though and maybe a new lens.

However will the next PS Gxx be announced this/next week but only available in time for xmas like the EOS M and if that is the case, do I buy a G12 instead at the now heavily discounted prices or take a chance and try to buy the new Nikon P7700 which is an unknown quantity so far and if it's not immediately available in Europe what chances of getting one in Japan in October?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 10, 2012)

6/7/70D - any or all of them, I just want an announcement!  I'm keeping hold of my beat up and temperamental 450D till it dies or a fantastic offer comes along.... So i don't care which is announced now, they won't be reachable for months anyway!

One thing is clear, canon needs to put a stop to (or at least slow) the tide of "Nikon bodies are better"!


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 11, 2012)

Are the PowerShot Announcements still expected this week?


----------



## anselwannab (Sep 14, 2012)

Seems like there's a party and everyone else has brought a keg and Canon has RSVPd to bring some wine coolers. We'll see what happens at the show.


----------

